# My Pits



## HUGGY (Jan 8, 2014)




----------



## HUGGY (Jan 8, 2014)

Angel


----------



## Truthmatters (Jan 8, 2014)

handsome baby dog


----------



## HUGGY (Jan 8, 2014)

Big Dre and friend


----------



## koshergrl (Jan 8, 2014)

Aw, they're beautiful.


----------



## koshergrl (Jan 8, 2014)

I still have my son's pit, Snoop...they come to visit him almost every weekend and they took him with them when they went to visit family over the Thanksgiving holiday....they used to make a big deal out of leaving him and how bad they felt about it. But this time when they brought him back, they both noticed how happy he was to be home, lol. I've told them all along that they create the anxiety when they leave, by ooh-poor-babying him when they leave...he really does have it good at my house.

He has friends and kids and never is cold, and he goes all over the place with me. It was sort of a long adjustment period for everybody (not the kids, but me and the dogs) but we're in a pretty good place right now.

Love them all dearly, and I am NEVER having dogs again.


----------



## koshergrl (Jan 8, 2014)

But yours are gorgeous huggs.


----------



## Truthmatters (Jan 8, 2014)

pretty babies.

I will always have at least one dog


----------



## HUGGY (Jan 8, 2014)

koshergrl said:


> Aw, they're beautiful.



Thanks!  It took me forever to figure out how to use my facebook account and download my dogs pics from my friends account.  My friend takes pics every time I visit her.  Gotta jump in the shower get ready and load up the mutts in my VW Bus and go shopping for dog chow.. These beasts eat an incredible amount of food.  Nothing but the best for HUGGY's pups though..


----------



## Warrior102 (Jan 8, 2014)

HUGGY said:


> Angel
> 
> View attachment 28910



I had the pleasure of shooting one of those dogs on my property (30.06) a few years ago when it wandered on and frantically went after a couple of my animals. It would have killed both of them had I not been home to save them.


----------



## Warrior102 (Jan 8, 2014)

HUGGY said:


> It took me forever to figure out how to use my facebook account and download my dogs pics from my friends account.



What are you, a fucking moron?


----------



## Sallow (Jan 8, 2014)

Nice Dogs..


----------



## koshergrl (Jan 8, 2014)

When my son first brought Snoop to me, he swore that snoop was a picky eater, and only ate a little amount one time a day...and he never left water down for him because when he was thirsty he'd drink too much too fast and barf it all over...

Yeah, none of that is anything other than my son's own neuroses, lol. Snoop eats 2-3 times a day, he's not a picky eater, he has water all the time (doh!) and has gained about 10 lbs or more, lol.


----------



## HUGGY (Jan 8, 2014)

Dre and Angel kickin it on the ground floor of the motel Monday morning with HUGGY and a couple girl friends.


----------



## Claudette (Jan 9, 2014)

Two beautiful dogs. 

I know you and yours enjoy the hell out of them.


----------



## Bluedog (Jan 9, 2014)

Very nice. &#128077;


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HUGGY (Jan 9, 2014)

Dre's older brother and friend.   They both have the same taste in women...


----------



## Warrior102 (Jan 9, 2014)

HUGGY said:


> Dre's older brother and friend.   They both have the same taste in women...
> 
> View attachment 28921



Who give's a fucking rat's ass ?


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jan 9, 2014)

Really beautiful and healthy looking dogs. And, obviously happy. 

Hope you saw the picture of 'pits fighting' in the LOL critters thread. If not, its a couple of pages back now.


----------



## Barb (Jan 9, 2014)

awe 






They're beautiful! I would save them all the bones you'd let them have.


----------



## HUGGY (Jan 23, 2014)




----------



## Mr Natural (Jan 23, 2014)

Warrior102 said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > Angel
> ...



You are without a doubt a worldclass scumbag.


----------



## HUGGY (Mar 1, 2014)

Not one of mine...

Just made me chuckle..


----------



## HUGGY (Jun 13, 2015)

Dre is gone.(pronounced DRAY)

Just like that.

Lymphoma and Lukemea drained him of 30 of his 125 lbs in three weeks.  Last evening he stood up and made it to the end of my bed and he collapsed and fell hard on the floor.  He was dead before he hit the carpet.

The speed at which cancer can attack an otherwise strong and healthy animal such as Dre was stunning to say the least.  I did everything I could medically to fight the cancer.  It made no difference.

The only good news id that he really didn't suffer.  The vet said he was aware of his cancer but I'm not sure she was correct.  Dre wagged his tail and ate just as ferociously and attempted to play with Angel right up to the end.

I will miss my good friend. 

Sean

Dre is the Red Nose Pit in these pics


----------



## featherlite (Jun 13, 2015)

Huggy ...so sorry. Cancer is so awful for animals and humans.
He was a beautiful bad ass looking dog. 
There are many really good owners and great pits out there.You not only gave him a good life but did all you could at the end...I know Dre knew that. =>
RIP Dre.


----------



## koshergrl (Jun 29, 2015)

Aw, sorry Huggy that bites.


----------



## Yarddog (Jun 30, 2015)

HUGGY said:


> Dre's older brother and friend.   They both have the same taste in women...
> 
> View attachment 28921




Great Pics!   they look pretty big and healthy ! so beautiful.

This is my little guy, hes only 58 lb


----------



## Yarddog (Jun 30, 2015)

HUGGY said:


> Dre is gone.(pronounced DRAY)
> 
> Just like that.
> 
> ...





Oh no, !!    Sorry,   how old was he?


----------



## HUGGY (Jun 30, 2015)

Yarddog said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > Dre is gone.(pronounced DRAY)
> ...



Just short of 5.  That Lymphoma is a vicious disease.  From when I was certain something was wrong and took him to the vet for tests and when he died took less than 5 weeks.  

If you have a large dog and the area just under the jaw bone even starts to get swollen and he/she starts to poop less solid excrement run do not walk to veterinary help.  I wish I had moved on this thing earlier.  He was eating and playing and showed no other signs that he was in distress early on.  Then there was a dramatic loss of weight.  When that started I took him in for a checkup and then he was gone soon after that. From the time the weight loss started til he died was about 4 weeks.  We tried antidiurhetic and anti viral medicine at first after we waited a week for the lymph tests to come back.  That took up two more valuable weeks then the oral Chemo.  12 hours into the oral Chemo Dre succumbed.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 30, 2015)

HUGGY said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...



  That sucks....
I lost my buddy Mo (Cozmo) last year and I still miss him.




    His sister Katy


----------



## Yarddog (Jun 30, 2015)

HUGGY said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...




Thanks, Ill keep a ey out for that with Atilla


----------

